# Can anybody guide me please..really appreciate



## Vina75 (Mar 15, 2021)

I had 2 posts related to my situation and this one is just to seek a clear idea of my rights and options.
Me ,my husband and 2 teen kids all are US citizens . We are in India since 2 years . He abanondoned us since 15 months. 
He has assets in India.
We have a home as joint, but loan is only on his name.He is still working from home for his US company and still paying EMI.
He deposited an amount of 40,000 USD in India on my name.
Later he moved 350,000 from our joint account in US.
He was called for counseling, he refused to pay maintenance saying that he has kept enough money and he wants us to live with him in his village( Disaster for my kids)

My question is Where do I file first ? 
Indian Court would just take care of Indian assets ( it's much more than US assets)

I found out if I need to file in California, I have to stay there for 6 months before filling.

Here he is not paying kids school fees. Shall I pay the fees and continue their school or rush back to US. He wants me to finish off that money and go begging to him. Do I have enough money for US attorneys? Does anybody has any vague idea of how much it usually takes in US for attorney?
Iam so much in mental stress.
Sorry for repeating my story . I love my kids , want them to continue having this happy life that iam giving them.


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Vina75 said:


> I had 2 posts related to my situation and this one is just to seek a clear idea of my rights and options.
> Me ,my husband and 2 teen kids all are US citizens . We are in India since 2 years . He abanondoned us since 15 months.
> He has assets in India.
> We have a home as joint, but loan is only on his name.He is still working from home for his US company and still paying EMI.
> ...


You need to consult with a US family lawyer based in California as soon as possible. Usually first consultation is free, and on average they charge $400 the hour. They usually ask you for advance payment of $5-$10k and once this amount is exhausted, you deposit more. Every divorce is different and the cost varies, but it looks like you need to provide proof of assets in India, and proof that they are under your husband's name, so that you can claim 50% of these assets. You also need to provide proof of transfer of the money he wired to India. I'm not sure about the conditions to file in California, but an attorney can clarify things for you. Find one and have a free consultation with them. Good luck.


----------



## Vina75 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you so much . Trying to get somebody on phone but no luck. Guess have to fly US ASAP.


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Also try to email them and schedule a Zoom meeting. This might work now that meetings are scheduled on Zoom.


----------



## Vina75 (Mar 15, 2021)

coquille said:


> Also try to email them and schedule a Zoom meeting. This might work now that meetings are scheduled on Zoom.


Thanks..Hope it works..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Have you spoken with the US embassy?





__





Homepage


The mission of the United States Embassy is to advance the interests of the United States, and to serve and protect U.S. citizens in India.




in.usembassy.gov


----------

